# Privilege detailing



## bokoboy (May 12, 2011)

In Edinburgh ! Any members on here got any reviews or had any dealings with them ?? Thanks :thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

bokoboy said:


> In Edinburgh ! Any members on here got any reviews or had any dealings with them ?? Thanks :thumb:


Why you asking


----------



## bokoboy (May 12, 2011)

chongo said:


> Why you asking


Got a two year old a3 Quattro black needs some slight scratches polished out ! And would like a quality shine and protection put on it but I'm vary of who to let loose on it


----------

